

“Respect Explorer’s Heritage” - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/30/we-need-an-invert-selection-button/

======
doctorwho
If the design turns out to be a Microsoft blunder, it just opens the door for
someone to build a better file explorer. The ability to do this has led to
many great products in the past. The file explorer in Windows is optional.
It's there. It's free. Use it. Or don't.

